# Upgradeitis where to from here?



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have a Eureka 65e and a couple of Pharos'. The Eureka is convenient and quick but the Pharos is better in the cup. Unfortunately I also have a knackered shoulder. So, I'm looking for a serious upgrade to the 65e. It must be 'on demand' as low retention as possible and I'm not interested in single dosing. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi @Rob666,

I bought a Eureka 75e from mrsimba from the forum about a month ago and have been very impressed with it. Would be very much like the 65e in use but with the larger titanium burrs you should get a different result in the cup. I was blown away by the difference in the cup from the super jolly.

If you end up selling the 65e I would be interested as looking for a smaller second on demand grinder.

Best of luck finding the right grinder.

Jon


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

@Jp19810 Thank you very much for that! Useful. If and when I do upgrade the 65e will be for sale. I guess what I'm really wondering is if there is a better option than the 75e to avoid another round of upgradeitis for a bit longer...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what about the nino in the for sale section?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

logically, in order to get better results (if it is taste you are after) then you need to look at the 83mm and upwards burr size. it is this which differentiates mainly for me, in thecae. Certainly, some grinders have more features than others. My favourite go this the Mythos. I also like the E8 but have not had aced E37s nor aRoyal. The Mythos has the same burrs as the 75E, is uglier but because the burrs are mounted at a 45 degree angle over the exit chute then delivery is superb with minimum retention issues.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Nino would be an endgame grinder


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

@coffeechap I did think about the Nino but I'm not keen on it's appearance and I think there may well be better options.

@dfk41 Thank you for that. I'm inclined to agree with the 83mm plus recommendation but I don't see how that squares with the Mythos which is 'only' 75mm? OTOH I can see that the burr orientation is likely to confer considerable practical benefits.

Unless there is a serious quality-in-the-cup increase to be had from an 83mm flat or one of the conics my instinct is that one of the Mythos (old versions) is probably my best bet. Or please tell me different?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

So many nice grinders out there all with there individual characteristics , my personal opinion is a conical grinder brings a big difference over a flat burr but you would have to learn to live with the retention . Do like the look of the E8 and I've not heard anything but praise for this grinder . If you want a grinder that you'll never have to upgrade I guess the r120 but it is going to take up a lot of kitchen real estate .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Old mythos with clump crusher, but the Nino is a beast


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> So many nice grinders out there all with there individual characteristics , my personal opinion is a conical grinder brings a big difference over a flat burr but you would have to learn to live with the retention


Decided which you prefer yet?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Decided which you prefer yet?


Both have pros and cons , Found the majors sweet spot







but after I had to strip it down this week after It devoured my pastry brush I lost a lot of precious coffee dialling it back in , so we are not on best of terms at the moment .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did have the Mythos up against a K8 a couple of years ago and from memory, the K8 was better but not by miles. That said, the Mythos is the easiest grinder to I've with that I have ever owned. I have not had a E10 or Ceado so cannot comment. You will probably pick up a used Mythos for a bit less than either of those two though and you will not be disappointed. I did put the 75E against the Mythos but neither were run in so that told me nothing!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Rob666 said:


> I have a Eureka 65e and a couple of Pharos'. The Eureka is convenient and quick but the Pharos is better in the cup. Unfortunately I also have a knackered shoulder. So, I'm looking for a serious upgrade to the 65e. It must be 'on demand' as low retention as possible and I'm not interested in single dosing. Would love to hear your thoughts.


i'm in a similar position. i've got a 65e, but i want to upgrade to something with larger burrs and i'm considering either a eureka 75e, a ceado e37s or a compak e8. i'm sure the 75e will be a good upgrade on the 65e, but the ceado and the compak are significantly more, but they obviously have larger burrs. i wonder how much of a difference i'd notice between them all. difficult to know without actually comparing them side by side. anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

My instinct was Mythos, especially as you aren't interested in single dosing which seems to be its only weak spot.

I'm not familiar with the Nino and it doesn't seem to get talked about so much on here. What makes it so good?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

risky said:


> My instinct was Mythos, especially as you aren't interested in single dosing which seems to be its only weak spot.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Nino and it doesn't seem to get talked about so much on here. What makes it so good?


nino is a low retention grinder, and with your device I think it would be knock out (as conics go)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> nino is a low retention grinder, and with your device I think it would be knock out (as conics go)


I promise I am still working on that BTW! Left hand tap has arrived!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I echo reneb's thoughts. I'm thinking a used slow speed Mythos might be a better bet though.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

risky said:


> My instinct was Mythos, especially as you aren't interested in single dosing which seems to be its only weak spot.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Nino and it doesn't seem to get talked about so much on here. What makes it so good?


the mythos is clearly a fantastic grinder by all accounts. the only downside from my point if view is, every time i've seen one, they just look pretty damn big. but then i suspect the compak is pretty big in the flesh as well







. can't tell as i've never seen one and just looking at measurements doesn't always give you an idea of how big and imposing they are.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

The Mythos with the small hopper isn't huge and because it is more square in shape it may be more domestically acceptable. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess! The Nino looks huge but until you see these things 'in the metal' it's very difficult to tell.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> I echo reneb's thoughts. I'm thinking a used slow speed Mythos might be a better bet though.


Rob you are not far from te seller on ebay, she has the occasional low mileage one in might be worth asking her what she has.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> The Mythos with the small hopper isn't huge and because it is more square in shape it may be more domestically acceptable. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess! The Nino looks huge but until you see these things 'in the metal' it's very difficult to tell.


I will try and post up some side by side photos of the all, I have a nino that I can place next to an e10 (same size as an e8) but will be on thursday


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Personally I think the Mythos is one of the best looking grinders out there purely because it looks a bit different to the general Mazzer-esque shapes. I like the EK for the same reason.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I will try and post up some side by side photos of the all, I have a nino that I can place next to an e10 (same size as an e8) but will be on thursday


Thanks Dave (CC)! That's the next best thing to seeing them together for real.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

risky said:


> Personally I think the Mythos is one of the best looking grinders out there purely because it looks a bit different to the general Mazzer-esque shapes. I like the EK for the same reason.


don't disagree, just think it's a bit on the large side for most domestic kitchens. might be a lot better with the small hopper, and i do like the look of it and the fact that it doesn't follow the general grinder crowd as it were.

whenever anyone walks into my kitchen for the first time, they nearly all say "what the hell's that?" whilst pointing at the 65e. and when they ask how much it cost, well...

can't imagine what they'd say if i had a mythos, let alone an ek43 or an r120


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

risky said:


> Personally I think the Mythos is one of the best looking grinders out there purely because it looks a bit different to the general Mazzer-esque shapes. I like the EK for the same reason.


I agree but I prefer the EK on the Santos mini base.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> I agree but I prefer the EK on the Santos mini base.


Who doesn't? Perfection.


----------

